# The Arthurian Cycle



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey!

So, I thought I'd have a go at this whole journal thing. Basically, I've had two glasses of wine, my other half is at work, and I'm bored. I plan on using the 'it seemed like a good idea at the time' excuse.

I'd better start with who I am. My name is Danni, I'm from Norwich in the UK, I'm a student at the University of East Anglia studying medieval and renaissance literature, philosophy and culture. This summer, I decided to buy a fish for my cats. My mother gave me an old tank and, having done a bit of research, I realised it was only really big enough for a Betta. Time to introduce Arthur, who is the little guy in my avatar:









It turns out I didn't realise fish keeping was so much fun. I have several friends who are into the whole African Cichlid thing (we have high pH and hard water in Norfolk), and my family always kept cold water tanks, particularly White Cloud Mountain Minnows, but I've never had a fish of my own. Fortunately, Arthur has turned out to be the most awesome fish to get me addicted to Bettas, and now I have one on order from Aquabid and I'm weighing up the pros and cons of water spangles vs frogbit and I guess I should start calling myself a convert 

These are my tanks:

Arthur's Tank (Sorry about the Beanie Bears... I'm not actually a mad patriot, they just went with our colour scheme)








New Fish's Tank (with REALLY high nitrites at the moment)








Both Tanks _in situ_ (Can ya tell we have teenage cats?!)








I've done the best I can considering, as far as keeping tropical fish all by myself goes, I'm pretty much a beginner. There have been a few wobbles along the way (poor Arthur... good job he's tough) but I'm beginning to realise that's par for the course when keeping aquatic organisms.

I have two cats called Lewis and Nico:

Nico, kinda backwards








Lewis, cute and pouty because he can't eat the fish








I also have a boyfriend named Sam who's into motorbikes and works for Lotus Cars, and Arthur has his own pets too... four assassin snails named Lancelot, Galahad, Tristan and Gawain (medieval lit student, I'm allowed).

IF he survives the journey and all goes well, I'm hoping to call my new fish Heathcliff. He's due to arrive in September and here's his Aquabid picture:










I know he's not perfect in form and he'll probably end up looking nothing like that because he's a marble, but I really just fell in love. I'm hoping he makes it through the shipping process ok.

Um, what else? I don't know, really. I'm a pretty relaxed sort of person, but I have to say I love this forum. I first posted here when I was having some trouble setting up a new tank for Arthur and getting the filtration level right, and even since that very first post, everyone has been really helpful and friendly, so yay! Hopefully I can contribute to that.

In life, my hobbies are: Reading (obviously), writing (occasionally), geeky academia and philosophical debate, running and cycling, watching The Walking Dead and Pixar films, playing The Elder Scrolls Online, watching various Motorsports (especially F1), making my cats hunt and/or fall off of things, and I guess now doing water changes and stressing over my fish! In the long term I'd like to teach, and my PhD research is specifically in the area of social changes from The Crusades to The Reformation (the 'Age of Faith' as they say) and the development of the male protagonist/antagonist in various literary genres (specifically Romance) as Europe moved from the Chivalric Code to the concept of the 'Gentle Man'... so, yeah. Most people stop listening at this point. I understand.

Well... that's my first entry done. It's water change day tomorrow, so report back for more exciting times in the life of Danni and Arthur the Crowntail Betta


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Danni!!



dannifluff said:


> Hey!
> 
> I've had two glasses of wine, my other half is at work, and I'm bored. I plan on using the 'it seemed like a good idea at the time' excuse.


Never a good idea to be home unsupervised! My boyfriends best friend gets left home unsupervised (much to our chagrin) sometimes, too. One of the last times he was left home alone when his wife went out of town, he superglued his hand to the dishwasher (don't ask). On another occasion he superglued a fossil to his hand... forgetting it was porous and that the glue would seep right through. We adore him, and enjoy reading about his antics on FB lol.

I really enjoyed reading your post, and look forward to reading more.  Thank you for introducing us to your fur babies and aqua babies! Very nice tanks, too!!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Mousie  Aw, man, being home alone and super glue incidents must must be contagious because I had the brilliant idea of attaching an LED light once with superglue to Arthur's tank (Sam works nights so I have a lot of spare time)... that largely resulted in me gluing myself to various things too!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

LOL I just laughed out loud. Pretty sure my neighbors heard me too!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

The cats must love having the ability to watch the tanks from the climbing rig/cat playhouse (whatever those are called) or hop up next to the tanks so easily ^^


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

They sure do. Fortunately those cabinets are solid wood (apart from the wicker stuff) so the cats can jump all over them with nary a ripple: Arthur likes to watch them just as much too, I think.

Mostly though they all seem to just Zen out and watch each other


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

==


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Another day, another (well, the second) entry.

So, theoretically, yesterday was my day off. Sam and I have been working long hours this summer, him at nights and me on early morning shifts, so it's all a bit chaotic in our household at the moment. The cats are a bit out of routine, and have taken to doing their kitty-crazy-times at about 4am. This is what I usually wake up to:









The boxes alternate with play tunnels. I bring them out at night and put them away in the morning. This seems to generally prevent my feet becoming the play things of choice in the early hours of the morning.

I am also in a passive-aggressive war with Nico over my kitchen towels. During the day, I like my towels hung neatly over the oven rails. Nico, however, prefers the towels like this:









Usually I find various toys hidden in their folds. He seems to enjoy hiding them from himself, then leaping around trying to find them 

This is Lewis, awaiting breakfast. He's a ragdoll x british shorthair, ten months old, and getting very fluffy now:









Nico is a half british shorthair, quarter ragdoll and quarter bengal. I think they're second cousins. As you can see, he's getting a bit tubby:









This is due to the fact that he chooses to inhale rather than eat his food, and then tries to nab Lewis' while I'm not looking. We've recently got him a slow feeding bowl, and as you can probably tell he's yet to be impressed.

After the kitties breakfast, it's washing up time. They like to try and help me.









Then, it's breakfast time for Arthur! Here he is, zooming around, wondering why I'm taking pictures instead of feeding him.
















He's been a little on the skinny side recently, so he's currently on 5 New Life Spectrum Pellets and 2-3 garlic soaked frozen bloodworms a day, with a detox day consisting of 2-3 garlic soaked frozen daphnia. He's putting on a little weight every day, which is a relief... I think I was a little over-cautious during the cycling of his tank and may not have been feeding enough 

I also managed to get a nice picture which I have called 'assassin snail in moss' (I think this one is Lancelot):









As you can see, some of the moss looks a little sickly. This is the stuff I salt dipped, and it's taking a while to recover. I think I'll just quarantine my plants for a few weeks from now on. Dipping is quick but it seems a little harsh, especially on the softer plants.

In other snail news, I am now the owner of 10 MTS, 10 ramshorns and 20 bladders. They have a little tank of their own in my study and Arthur's old sponge filter, some floating elodea and a couple of lettuce leaves. Alas, this will be the high point of their lives, as they will eventually end up assassin snail fodder, unless they are very wily.

So, yesterday, I had two big jobs to do. Firstly, my study had been taken over by fish stuff, and it needed sorting out:









Once done, Arthur was due a water change. Once again, the kitties attempted to 'help':









I'm currently doing 6lt changes twice a week, which I think equates to about 40% a week. This, and the plants, keeps the nitrates below 10ppm. I removed Arthur's sponge filter, added a little stability for the dennerle nano filter, and added an airstone. Arthur has been basically playing with the bubbles ever since, and even the snails have been mooching on the glass behind the bubble flow, so I guess the tank inhabitants approve.

The addition of an airstone to my tank-in-progress has also finished off the cycle, which is great. It has been hovering at around 5ppm nitrites for weeks now, and as soon as I added the airstone, they came down to 0ppm within two days. The tank is now comfortably handling about 2ppm ammonia every 24hrs, so I think next week I will begin with careful water changes to hoover up some of the brown algae and start bringing the nitrates down in preparation for the new arrival in September 

So, after all that I had an afternoon nap, and in the evening switched my tanks to 'evening mode':
















(I'm not always drinking wine, I promise.)

I'm planning on getting some timers as I think it will be easier, but I try to run the tank lights on a 'synthetic' day... I superglued a daylight LED and a blue moon LED in each tank, either side of the PL tubes, so in the morning I have the daylight LED on for an hour before the PL tubes to mimic dawn, I keep the PL tubes on for ten hours, then I switch them off and have both LEDs on for an hour to mimic dusk, and then the blue moon LED on for an hour so we can see Arthur as he settles down to bed.

The kitties also have their greens before bed:









And Arthur's preferred napping spot is his softened up Indian Almond Leaf. D'awwww:









So, that was yesterday, and most days when I'm not working and/or studying.

Next up... I'm giving the new snails a day or two to enjoy their lettuce leaf, and then four or five are going in Arthur's tank for 'snailmageddon'. I may put a couple of the Malaysian Trumpet Snails in the new tank too for some algae-removal assistance, and hopefully there will be a nice population in there by the time the new fish arrives, as he's getting some assassin snails as tank mates too! I'll report back on 'snailmageddon' in my next post


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a very busy weekend ahead, so I thought I'd post a few pictures of my plants that I took this morning.

Both of my tanks are 28L/7.4g AquaOne Aqua Start 320s with 11w PL tubes + 1w bright white LED + 1w blue moon LED.

In the pink tank (for Heathcliff, assuming he arrives safely) I currently have the following plants: 3 x Anubias, 7 or so clumps of java moss, Rotala Indica, Red Cabomba and Ludwigia Arcuata. I have ordered some Water Wisteria to weight down and fill out the tank sides, so that the only expanse of glass is the front. I had to take the Salvinia Minima out of there because most of it rotted, I assume due to the liquid CO2 I've been using. To increase my planting options, I have decided to order a Fluval Nano CO2 kit and give it a go, and save the liquid stuff for the occasional 'Algaecidal Rampage'.

In the green tank (Arthur's tank) I have: 3 x Anubias and another half dozen clumps of java moss, Elodea Densa, Bacopa Monnieri and Salvinia Minima. I have ordered some Hornwort to try out, and like in the other tank it will be weighted and floated around the sides to increase the plant cover in these areas.

So, pictures:

Rotala Indica and Ludwigia Arcuata, floating around at the top. I love all the roots they're giving out into the water column, and the 'curls' make them really pretty floaters.








Rotala Indica from the water surface, plus snail.








You can just see the fluffy tops of the Red Cabomba at the back. I also love the way the rotala and ludwigia are growing out of the water. There are a few remaining bits of Salvinia Minima, since they're green I'll see how they go. 








Fluff of cabomba behind the anubias, plus a veritable carpet of diatoms... I'm looking forward to siphoning some of this out with it's first mini water change next week. The nitrates are at about 80ppm, however they are gradually decreasing, so I'm hoping that a regular water change schedule will gradually reduce them to a safe level by the time the new fish arrives. If not, I'll do a bigger change before he comes.








This is the Bacopa Monnieri in the green tank, plus some much healthier Salvinia Minima. I'm starting to see some real growth and fluffing out on the bacopa now, which is nice.








Another anubias, plus some assassin snail *ahem* adult fun. I'm really happy with this plant, because I brought it brown and ugly looking from the LFS, and it's leaves look so much healthier now. It kind of reassures me that I must be doing something right!








And finally, my jungle of Elodea Densa, which is starting to feel like an old friend now. I guess there's something in the water because Arthur's been working on that bubble nest and patrolling its perimeter most of the day. It's the first half-decent bubble nest he's ever done, usually he accidentally swims through them and they end up dissipating, so not sure what's put _him_ in such a good mood today 








Ooh, in 'snailmageddon' news, I added five or six bladder snails to Arthur's tank, and one of the MTS' to the new tank. I feel a bit bad because one of the baby bladder snails went in, even though I had hoped not to do that. Still, the assassins have been properly glass cruising the last couple of days, and it's been half a week since I've seen the last of the old snails. I dropped a couple of algae pellets in for them, but I think they're hungry. So... enjoy the buffet, boys (and girl).


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ugh I want to throw up at how cute your cat is. I love ragdolls (look up ragdoll munchkin).

Heathcliff is gorgeous!! I hope he makes it, fingers are glued crossed for you. 

I love your little setup! Cute corner with cat stuff and the tanks. Do your cats appreciate that you got them a betta to watch? I could literally hold one of my fish to my cats and they would both walk away bored.


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Bahaha Mousie!!! Don't ask!?! Omgsh! You can't say that! LOL. Superglue to dishwasher...omgsh! Too funny! I literally laughed out loud. 

Love your aquabid baby! And of course your cats! Gorgeous and quirky...best combo. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

They seem to. They've lost a little interest now they've realised they can't actually get in the tank... but when I have the top off they tend to mill around. They like just watching him, or if I'm right by the tank (siphoning or feeding or something) I will let them put their paws on the rim and peer in... closely supervised, of course! Neither are very aggressive cats though... their flying feather toys are more interesting than the fish.

Yeah Lewis is adorable. He kinda knows it too, I think


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

KellyC said:


> Love your aquabid baby! And of course your cats! Gorgeous and quirky...best combo. ����


Thank you


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Danni.... still love looking at the photos and reading your funny commentary about your cats. So totally awesome!

I have to ask though because now I'm very curious. Can you tell us what name brand that one tank is (in post #8)? I am also *very* interested to get more of a visual view (with more commentary) about what/how you did the lights (tons of details please, with names so I can find em online) under the lid.




KellyC said:


> Bahaha Mousie!!! Don't ask!?! Omgsh! You can't say that! LOL. Superglue to dishwasher...omgsh! Too funny! I literally laughed out loud.


Eric is just, well... Eric haha. He could be a twin to Hagrid from Harry Potter (hair, beard, everything), but he isn't that tall lol. He refers to his wife as "she who must be obeyed"... he totally cracks me up.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

your tanks are awesome and OMG Lewis and Nico are so pretty!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Tree!

Mousie... both fish tanks are Aqua One Aqua Start 320s, is that what you mean? They had a sale on at my LFS so I went mad and bought two (nowhere near as good as the $ a gallon things you have though, which make me green with envy)... in my next post I will definitely take some under hood pictures for you, with details. Be warned though... it ain't pretty


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Ah yes, the tank name was what I was after! Those are UK only... /pout. The 8G Oceanic BioCube is tough to find here since it's not being made anymore (although I do see them on eBay). But the price... geeze.

Looking forward to seeing those photos! It doesn't have to be pretty.. functional works.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, some of the Aqua One tanks are very nice, it's a shame you can't get them. Comfort yourself with your $ a gallons though... I paid £40 quid each for mine and that was kind of a bargain


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

You have beautiful tanks! I'm very jealous XD


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Journal Entry #4

_'In which there are many wonky lights...'_


Ahoy! I had a busy weekend attending a hen do on a boat on the Norfolk Broads, during which I got drunk and sun burnt. I am still tender, but cat pictures always cheer me up. Especially when I amuse myself wondering what they are thinking.


Nico: I think where I am not, therefore I am where I do not think...









Lewis: Mummy... MUMMY! Send me to Disney World!









Also, I have a baby Rotala Indica, and for some insane reason this has made me very happy. I'm a plant mother, yay!









Aaanyway.

I believe there was a request to have a peek under the hood of my tank 











There it is. The not pretty handiwork of yours truly. I decided I wanted more lighting options than the standard hood lights that came with my tank. They seem pretty reasonable for plants so far, but they're kind of 'blow your face off' bright in the evenings. So, I picked up some cheap aquarium LEDs from my LFS and just went ahead and superglued them either side of the hood lights. I put the 'bright white' LED in the back and the 'blue moon' LED at the front, which is how the funky blue/white dual effect is created. The hood light breaks up the beam of the LEDs, but I guess just turning them in different directions would create the same effect. I believe the bright white one is an Interpet LED, and the blue moon one is so cheap it probably doesn't even have a brand name. I suppose any aquarium LEDs that fit and have their own wire and plug would work!

If you're interested in giving something like this a go, there are a few cautionary tales from my adventure (other than the obvious... spirit levels are your friend.)

Now, I can't vouch for the science or the accuracy behind the following information, other than a fair bit of lurking on the marine forums. It's important that you use proper Superglue, made from cyanoacrylate only. According to a fair few salties, who seem to use it as a cheap alternative to aquarium silicone for sticking corals to rocks etc, cyanoacrylate goes inert in water so should you have any glue-in-water incidents or build up condensation inside your hood, it shouldn't harm your tank inhabitants. Arthur is still alive, so that is the only research I have to verify this information. Use aquarium-safe alternatives if in doubt 

A second word of warning. Once you have fixed your light in place, allow 2-3 hours to dry before putting your hood down. I did not do this on my first try, and that is why I now know (or hope I know), that Superglue goes inert in water. If you're interested in what happens, it becomes a thick, white, globulous string which can be easily plucked out with your fingers 

And finally... glue the suction cups rather than the light itself to the hood, like so:










In a year or so, as you easily pop out your light and replace it with a new one, think of me, vainly trying to remove the following actual light fixture which I actually glued to the actual hood. *headdesk*










Since you now have so many lights, you may consider putting them on timers. I have used mechanical ones:











The constant background mechanical whirring really adds something to the ceaseless hum of the air pumps, I feel...

And there you have it. A nice morning or evening background light, which adds depth to your tank in the twilight hours without blinding your fish for eighteen hours a day.











Now you can go unstick yourself from whatever random object you accidentally touched with glue on your hands


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Great idea and thanks girt he tips! Love learning from others mistakes! LOL


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

KellyC said:


> Great idea and thanks girt he tips! Love learning from others mistakes! LOL


There will be many, I can assure you. I'm sort of a 'do first, panic, ask questions later' kind of person


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Highly entertaining, an A+ read! Subbed and looking forward to meeting Heathcliff.

That first pic of Nico, though... I died. ;p Too much attitude.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you 

Hehe, Nico is... how can I say this politely? Is 'fuzz-for-brains' too harsh? Sam says it looks like the lights are on but nobody's home. He has his little amusements though, like sleeping in the bathroom sink, staring at the tap for hours and getting weirdly excited if it drips, hiding his own toys from himself, getting his back scratched so hard there is a cat-shaped outline of hair when he gets up, hates feet if they move under the duvet covers... he's our Nico though. We wouldn't change him for the world!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

What a wonderful post.... omg, you had me rolling lol. Thanks for showing me how you did under the lid! I absolutely love your style of writing.  Do you have a Facebook page?


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Mousie! =)

Alas, no Facebook. I did have, once, but I started to irrationally loathe people that I really liked in real life, so I pretty much stopped the whole social networking thing. Now I am never invited to parties *sad face*


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

LOL you nut hehe. I have Facebook because I have kids. Well, that's how it started anyway. They're too old now for me to watch what they're doing, and I have people that have added me so there you go hehe.

I just ordered a JBJ 6 Gallon Nano Cube from Marine Depot, and it should arrive sometime next week!! (I logged in specifically to tell you hehe.) Hopefully Mal will like his new tank after I get it set up. Kind of excited lol.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Ooh cool! Yeah I love the cube style tanks, they seem a great fit for Bettas. Can't wait to see what you do with it!

I did try Twitter, but I must be the only person in the world who doesn't 'get' it... I think I'm physically incapable of saying anything short enough to fit in a tweet.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I know what you mean about Twitter! I do have an account, but never Tweet. I use it to get severe weather update text messages from Reed Timmer. I generally have that set up only during tornado season. (Funnily enough, I get weather texts from him faster than my NOAA Severe Weather Alert Radio).

When I get things all set up how I like them in the new tank, I'll snap some photo's for you.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Good evening (or morning/afternoon/night)


So, a few days ago, I added a Fluval Nano CO2 diffuser to the new tank, as I was curious... eventually, when I get an enormous tank and millions of fish (or, you know, 20-30 fish), I'm going to plant the hell out of it, so I will need to get my head around this tech-y stuff. I had some issues (like when I trapped a load of air in it, then couldn't work out how to tell if there was CO2 in it.. duh) but only a few days in and I'm already noticing my plants looking better. Here it is (sorry for the fuzzy picture, I really must get a proper camera):









I blue-tacked the CO2 holder to the glass because I couldn't hook it over, lol.


This whole situation has made Arthur very jealous and angry:









Since I can see a real difference in the plants already, I have ordered one for him too. The biggest difference has been to the java moss... man, that stuff is killing me. But, with the CO2 diffuser, I'm finally, finally noticing some real recovery. The stuff in Arthur's tank still looks like it's wearing a red shirt (and that means certain death), so hopefully I can rescue it. 


Right. Some pictures from a different angle of my tanks, so you can see my lovely new water wisteria and also how much floating stuff I really have. I could give the great Pacific garbage patch a run for it's money.

















You'll notice I'm getting the thousand-yard stare in the second picture 

Also, see the difference in the java moss? You stay with me, java moss! Don't you quit on me, man!

I was telling all this to my boyfriend, and he very swiftly went out to work. I tried my Mum, and she pretended she had some engagement party to go to. So instead I told the cats...










Why don't people find aquarium CO2 diffusion methods fascinating? It just doesn't make any sense. The whole world is weird. At least I have you guys... *hugs*


What else? *taps fingers*

Oh, so in addition to collecting carnivorous pets, I also have a penchant for teddy bears. These are a few of my favourites.

Dr Phoenix (left) and Bronwyn (right). Dr Phoenix was originally, according to his label, just called Phoenix. But as you can see, he's actually an evil teddy bear, and like all good evil people (Strangelove, Lecter, Mengele... Evil) he is a doctor.









This is Dave. He has been employed to hide the timers for the new tank since they don't fit behind the cabinet. Sam spent £40 pounds on a funfair shoot-the-ducks game trying to win him for me. Then, in a fit of emasculation, went ahead and just bought him. For another £10. An expensive first date for Sam.









These are Sam-Bear and Danni-Bear. We did one of those Build-a-Bear things for each other. I went for realistic. Sam, however, attempted a 'sexy' bear. Boys.









This is Gordon. He was my first ever Valentine's present, at sweet sixteen. The boy is long gone, but Gordon has stuck around.









And finally... I captured an awesome picture of Arthur today... or I would have done, if he didn't swim away at the last minute.








*Sigh*

Does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

dannifluff said:


> like all good evil people (Strangelove, Lecter, Mengele... Evil) he is a doctor.


Who? :shock:  ;-)





dannifluff said:


> This is Dave. He has been employed to hide the timers for the new tank since they don't fit behind the cabinet. Sam spent £40 pounds on a funfair shoot-the-ducks game trying to win him for me. Then, in a fit of emasculation, went ahead and just bought him. For another £10. An expensive first date for Sam.


OK, you had me rollin' with this one rofl.




dannifluff said:


> And finally... I captured an awesome picture of Arthur today... or I would have done, if he didn't swim away at the last minute.
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> Does anyone else have that problem?


Yes! Mal won't sit still!

Which tank did you get the co2 stuff for? Can you share links to what you bought?

I want to get plants for the new tank that's coming. I've been dying to do up a nice tank with lots of greenery, but I've not a clue where to even begin. The co2 stuff baffles me a bit.


Did you see what I did there?


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Mousie said:


> Eric is just, well... Eric haha. He refers to his wife as "she who must be obeyed"... he totally cracks me up.


Methinks there is reason she must be obeyed..... ;-)


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

dannifluff said:


> Thanks Mousie! =)
> 
> Alas, no Facebook. I did have, once, but I started to irrationally loathe people that I really liked in real life, so I pretty much stopped the whole social networking thing. Now I am never invited to parties *sad face*


Isn't that weird? I don't do it anymore either. :lol:


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

I LOVE this journal! Your cats are too cute and how you set up your tanks... impeccable taste


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Mousie said:


> The co2 stuff baffles me a bit.
> 
> 
> Did you see what I did there?


Yes I did. Teehee. Very nice 




Mousie said:


> Who? :shock:  ;-)


Well... I have a confession now. I am a closet movie geek (except for horror movies *shudder*) and I've always felt there are a disproportionate number of bad guys who are doctors in films.

These were the first four that popped into my head.

*Dr Strangelove* - the titular character in Stanley Kubrick's masterpice of political satire, _Dr. Strangelove_. Played by Peter Sellers, he is an ex-Nazi recruited by the Americans as a scientific advisor in the cold war. He has an uncontrollable gloved hand that twitches the Nazi salute. All of my favourite films are made by Stanley Kubrick, he was a true artist.

*Dr Hannibal Lecter* - Anthony Hopkins won an Oscar for his potrayal of this fictional serial killer in _Silence of the Lambs_. It is one of the few horror films I have *forced* myself to watch, in stages (along with _The Shining_), not because I like it, but because I feel it is a film that should be watched. Even if it is terrifying.

*Dr Josef Mengele *- Um. Unfortunately, a real life evil doctor. He was an SS officer and physician in Auschwitz. A war criminal who escaped justice following the horrors of the Holocaust. My studies took a brief side-journey into Trauma Theory last year, particular in relation to the Holocaust, so I think that's why he popped into my head when I thought 'evil doctors'.

*Dr Evil* - enough said, I hope 












Mousie said:


> Which tank did you get the co2 stuff for? Can you share links to what you bought?


I got the CO2 stuff for Heathcliff's tank, but I've had such promising initial results I've ordered one for Arthur's tank. Even though he has the low-light, low-tech plant options, I feel due to the volume of plants and the lack of bio-load, they are going to benefit from the additional help.

This is what I bought:

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-P...p/B0049RL3H4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

The reviews aren't great, but I got it off eBay and didn't check them, lol. I'm just filling it once a day at the moment, in the morning when the lights come on, as logically I guess that's when the plants will start photosynthesizing. It's very easy to use, and I've noticed a lot of pick up in my plants since I started using it. They just look less 'wilty' if that makes sense?

It is cheap and cheerful, requires no electricity as you fill it manually, and so far seems more than adequate for the size of my aquarium. I had a look at some other kits, specifically the Dennerle CO2 kit as I have Dennerle filters which are excellent small-tank corner filters, but in the end I went for the cheapest option.

CO2 is confusing, you're right. I think in a bigger tank, to do it effectively, you need to be testing CO2 levels etc, but right now I'm having to start budgeting on my aquatic gear since I've gone a little mad this summer. I'm basically doing the 'add ferts/CO2 conservatively, monitor for any signs of algae bloom/plant deterioration, if no issues carry on' thing. My saving grace is that, for a small tank, the Aquastart 320s have excellent lights. They are compact T5 tubes, a mix of Sunlight (7100k) and tropical (8000k), which means I have the time to get the levels of other fertilization right. In my old tank, with poor lighting, the plants melted within days.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Innerbeauty said:


> I LOVE this journal! Your cats are too cute and how you set up your tanks... impeccable taste


Why thank you  I have never been told I have impeccable taste before. That is quite the compliment!


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Innerbeauty said:


> Isn't that weird? I don't do it anymore either. :lol:


Me three.  There's gotta be some kind of correlation between getting into aquarium keeping and withdrawal from social endeavors.

You just reminded me, I really need to upgrade my lights. Hereabouts, it's honestly cheaper to keep getting new plants every other week, but then the ammonia shifting from the plant melt... I end up doing triple the water changes than normal. Hope your java survives!

And more Nico soon, please? ;3 I miss having cats!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

savagebeautymnl said:


> Me three.  There's gotta be some kind of correlation between getting into aquarium keeping and withdrawal from social endeavors.


I think you're onto something. I guess the world at large just isn't ready for discussions on snail poop removal techniques and what anaerobic soil smells like.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you for the co2 info, and the link!!




dannifluff said:


> like all good evil people (Strangelove, Lecter, Mengele... Evil)* he is a doctor*.





Mousie said:


> *Who?* :shock:  ;-)
> 
> Did you see what I did there?


You missed it lol. (The "baffle" was totally unintentional rofl)

Although not evil...


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Lol. You got me! I so totally missed that.

I guess you can have Dr Who for the good side. And maybe Dr Emmett Brown as well. But the rest I'm claiming for the forces of evil


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Hahaha! Deal. ;-)


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Journal Entry #... I've actually lost count already.

_'The pros and cons of cat guardianship.'_


More cat photos? Why, of course. Including some kitteny-goodness, yay!

Pro: Very cute photos.








Con: When they aren't distracted by noises, movement, dust, etc.









Pro: They use the litter box!








Con: And interfere with yours.









Pro: Kitty Parkour.








Con: Chaos.









Pro: They sleep most of the time.








Con: And the humans go where?









Pro: Basic household items provide hours of amusement.








Cons: Sometimes delaying dinner.









Pro: They snuggle each other.








Con: They snuggle your laundry.









Pro: Beds not (necessarily) required.








Con: Goodbye clean towels/linens/curtains/rugs. (Look how brazen he is! Every night, I tell you, every night!)









More, no doubt, to come


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

When I looked at the very first photo, only one thing came to mind;


Don't blink. Blink and you're dead. They are fast. Faster than you can believe. Don't turn your back. Don't look away. And don't blink. Good luck.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

omg those cats... Love them!!!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Mousie said:


> When I looked at the very first photo, only one thing came to mind;
> 
> 
> Don't blink. Blink and you're dead. They are fast. Faster than you can believe. Don't turn your back. Don't look away. And don't blink. Good luck.



Would you believe I had to Google that? I know I'm British and I should probably watch it but... it's never been my cup of tea! *helpless shrug*


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Tree said:


> omg those cats... Love them!!!


I know, right? They're crazy teenagers at the moment and driving us up the wall, but I have discovered an amazing wiggly worm flying toy that sends them nuts for about ten minutes and then they fall asleep. It's a miracle!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

dannifluff said:


> Would you believe I had to Google that? I know I'm British and I should probably watch it but... it's never been my cup of tea! *helpless shrug*



That's ok. We still love you. /pats you on the back....




:lol:


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you Mousie. That means a lot... *sniffsniff*

Ooh, I do love Monty Python though, so I'm not a _completely_ useless Brit.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

dannifluff said:


> Pro: They sleep most of the time.
> View attachment 620729


I can't get enough of this photo! :-D Your cats and your interpretation of their actions are so much fun to visit.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm surprised I missed the cats pro and cons posts. Most amusing. Thankfully I don't have cats anymore. 1 meowed at insane hours of the night(morning), both were food hogs and begged at the table, and the same noise maker destroyed all live plants it could reach, and though they did not get in dressers/closests there was no place safe from the cat fur >.< Got to have a few weeks of non congested sinuses (did I mention allergies?) before pollen season started and smell was a thing of the past again, but looking forward to fall/winter!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'm surprised I missed the cats pro and cons posts. Most amusing. Thankfully I don't have cats anymore. 1 meowed at insane hours of the night(morning), both were food hogs and begged at the table, and the same noise maker destroyed all live plants it could reach, and though they did not get in dressers/closests there was no place safe from the cat fur >.< Got to have a few weeks of non congested sinuses (did I mention allergies?) before pollen season started and smell was a thing of the past again, but looking forward to fall/winter!


Yep, mine do all of that. I've had to remove my spider plants because one kept eating them then throwing up. I did some research, and while spider plants are on the 'non-toxic list' it turns out that they are mildly hallucinogenic to cats, so I was basically creating a junkie. Now we just decorate with non-breakables/eatables.

The best way to deal with the meowing thing is a big play session followed by a meal before bed time... they will, I kid you not, go out like a light. It sort of mimics their natural hunting behaviour... hunt/eat/sleep.

I get allergies too and had to take antihistamines for the first few weeks of owning them, however fortunately I seem to have got used to their particular allergens. I do still get problems with other cats though. And hayfever.... I feel your pain!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Innerbeauty said:


> I can't get enough of this photo! :-D Your cats and your interpretation of their actions are so much fun to visit.


Hehe, sleepy kitties. I love how when I wake them up for a photo they're like 'Muuum... trying to sleep here!' yet when they want to have playtime and I'm busy watching a TV show I receive no such courtesy. Lewis stands by the toy cupboard and goes 'mew, mew, mew'... if, after half an hour, this doesn't work, he begins a light yet constant scratching on the cupboard door. He's at that persistent age  Eventually he will give up and come for a cuddle on my lap, but man it takes some self control. Only when he's behaving himself do the toys come out.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Kind of a depressing entry today, with no photos or anything (well... maybe one at the end).

Anyway, I'm having a moral dilemma.

As you may or may not know, I have a fish on order from Aquabid. All seems to be progressing ok, but reading this forum and others I'm really starting to question the whole thing. I'll stand by what I've done since I have no choice, but I don't think I'll be doing it again.

Recently, I started to think about the whole Betta breeding process. Now, I understand that fish need to be culled as part of this process, if they are sick or deformed or would be unlikely to survive in the wild. I understand and completely support that. I also particularly support the breeding of fish for conservation purposes, since I am an eco-nut (I'm wearing vegan shoes right now... it's that bad).

But... Betta Splendens aren't really that, are they? They're not the endangered wolves of the fish world... they're the overbred pugs with breathing difficulties or the munchkins with behavioural issues because they can't behave like a normal cat. And we see this every day on this forum. They fin bite, they are prone to stress due to their hyper-aggression, they have genetic disorders, and for every pretty fancy fish like Heathcliff there are hundreds of his brothers and sisters being shipped to local fish stores to be sold and bought by people who care absolutely nothing about their welfare.

And this is what's really getting to me. Heathcliff has brothers and sisters, and all of them, save a select few, have been given life only so the fancy ones like Heathcliff can be sold for a lot of money, or bred for more fancy fish. All the others, the ones that don't make the cut but don't get culled, are going to end up in an inadequate cup somewhere on a shop shelf and eventually an unheated bowl until they die a slow and painful death. And by purchasing Heathcliff, I have helped to fund that whole horrific process.

And I feel dreadful. Why didn't I just get a less pretty fish from the UK breeder I got Arthur from? He's a serious aquarist... I checked! http://www.thefishhut.co.uk/about/

Arthur is healthy, happy, clearly a reject from a breeding project but cared for nonetheless, and the money I paid for him has contributed towards the business of someone who is genuinely interested in the wellbeing and conservation of several fish species, including wild Bettas. Why did I let my desire for a good-looking fish lead me to Thailand, where I have basically no idea of the animal rights legislation, the attitude towards fish, or what happens to all the other fish at the farm I have supported?

I feel like I've let myself down. I'm so careful with how I shop, with what I eat, with the charities I support and the pets I own, to support humane, ethical and ecologically sustainable animal husbandry... and then I go and buy a fancy fish from Thailand. I didn't even think. I just went... 'ooh, pretty'. Now I'm not even sure, after Arthur and Heathcliff, if I'll even be able to buy a Betta Splendens again without wondering what sort of industry I'm supporting with my money.

Sigh.

So that is my depressing whine of the day.

Now something to cheer everyone up. A picture of Nico and his best friend, Mr Ratty:









Normal service will resume shortly (after I've got over myself.)


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi folks!

So, you'll be pleased to know I have gotten over myself after my last post. Lots of news to report as well.

So, firstly... Heathcliff is on the way to the UK! I had notice from my seller to say that he had left them successfully yesterday, and should arrive with the transhipper by tonight. They will let me know that all is well and then he'll be QT'd for a week before being shipped to me for next Tuesday. According to the seller, he's marbled some more. Where his body before was blue it's now gone black! I can't wait to see what he looks like. They enquired whether or not I would want a refund or a new fish, but I said the blacker the better, since he'll be named after a moody Byronic anti-hero.

Secondly... don't you just hate it when you order something and the wrong thing comes in the post? Except when this happens:









It came instead of my CO2 system for Arthur's tank, however they have kindly sent me the correct item and told me to keep this awesomely powerful air pump free of charge... it's worth twice as much as what I paid for the diffuser . So now my excuses to get a big tank next year are quite literally piling up.

Here are some pictures of Arthur investigating his new CO2 diffuser:
















And in planting news... the water wisteria I put in a couple of weeks ago has decided to start rooting _itself_ into the gravel, saving me the trouble. It's also doubled in size so I'm going to have to do a little gardening soon.










Now, I did a trial run today of my super high-tech drip acclimation system for when Heathcliff arrives, made with spare aquarium oddments. Here is the set up:









You'll notice I have co-opted the cat tower, since they will be locked out of the room for this process. They won't like it, but being a cat's breakfast wouldn't be the nicest welcome for a fish who's just flown halfway across the world.

So, a closer look followed by an explanation. The (badly-drawn) numbers correspond to the steps since otherwise it just looks like airline-spaghetti.









For the curious, here is what I did. Lights will be off for this process, I just kept the LED on for taking a clearer photo:

(Prep: The evening before Heathcliff's arrival , I will be doing an 80% water change and adding Kordon Fish Protector and half an Indian Almond Leaf to the water, to remove the majority of nitrates after cycling and ensure his water is in tip top condition).

*1. *Filled a 2lt jug with water from the tank, pegged some airline tubing to it and loosely fashioned two knots in the tubing to tighten later. Put the jug in an elevated position.

*2.* Stretched airline tubing around the hood stands and knotted it twice, in order to anchor the shipping bag and keep everything steady.

*3.* Created a circle of airline tubing to fold the top of the shipping bag over, again to keep it steady and allow the fish access to air.

*4. *Pegged top of shipping bag to the airline-anchor.

(At this stage I will add the drop of Prime and allow fifteen minutes for the bag to float. There's about 4 inches of space between the water surface and the top of the bag, but if the new fish looks like he might try to jump out and insta-acclimate himself, I will peg a little netting over it.)

*5. *Began siphoning water through the airline tubing then tightened two knots to get a 2-3 drips per second rate.

*6.* Pegged airline tubing to the overhead anchor so it drips down the inside side of the shipping bag.

*7. *Once the bag has filled some (it took about fifteen minutes for the water volume to double) I will use a turkey baster to gently remove water into a spare tub:









*8.* Once the entire 2 litres have dripped in and I have siphoned roughly 2 litres out, or after two hours (whichever comes first... I only ran it for half an hour or so to check it worked) I will unpeg the shipping bag, lower it into the tank and allow fishy to swim out and begin exploring. The back and sides of the tank will be covered with a towel until the evening to allow him some adjustment time before the regular lighting schedule comes back on.

And... hey presto! Hopefully after all this is done next Tuesday, I will have a well-acclimated and not too bemused new fish.


So, what else is new? I have another family wedding this coming weekend, and I return to my studies in two weeks time, which means there might be fewer updates of a slightly more frazzled nature :/


The cats are good. I have some cute pictures, mainly of Lewis because he's taken to randomly draping himself on things around the flat like a throw-rug, which is both hilarious and weird.

Draped on a cushion.








Draped on the window sill.








Draped over the back of a chair.








Not so much draped as snuggled in the dish drainer. So hygienic, Lewis.








And I can't forget Nico. He does a fair portion of kitty-draping too, in this picture over teddy bears. Aww.








In snailmageddon news, the assassins have pretty much worked through all the bladder and MTS snails I bought. There are a few wily survivors and some eggs have been hatching baby snails too, so they're good for a while. I now have two assassins in each tank and the balance seems about right. One of the assassins is getting very porky, because he's worked out how to climb the rotala indica and go hunting in the floating jungle. It's good fun to watch. I hope Heathcliff is a snail-friendly kind of Betta because I'd hate to lose my snail-kong.

So, nothing else to report at the moment. Next entry will likely be when my new fish arrives. Excuse me for a moment while I go *squeeee*


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Just an additional bit of info, which I forgot to mention earlier.

When I do get my big tank, maybe next year or the year after, I am really, really tempted to 'Go African Lake Cichlid'. I was talking to a work buddy of Sam's the other day who keeps Malawi Cichlids and apparently our tap water conditions in Norfolk are about as perfect as can be for the African Lake Cichlids.

I do, however, love my aquarium plants. Not sure how well they would combine, but I've heard they don't like the taste of java ferns and anubias, so I could always go simple, and I guess they're perfect for stuffing in rock crevices etc.

So I'm doing some forum lurking again, this time on the cichlid forums (I love me some lurking).

Alternatively, I'm considering a heavily planted Betta Imbellis tank, with maybe some dwarf corys and some kind of blue or white tetra species. But I'd probably have to do a little messing with my water params on that one, which I'm not sure about. I've been reading up on wilds and while it's doubtful I could ever keep the more delicate species in my water, I think maybe Betta Imbellis would be adaptable for it.

When I get my tank, depending on size, I'm going to have fun planning it all out. I just love lush planted tanks, but I feel like I don't want to mess with my water, so it's either hardier jungle-lovers or African Cichlids.

But that's a discussion for next year (hopefully).


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

dannifluff said:


> Draped over the back of a chair.
> View attachment 626705


One cool cat!  I am totally addicted to your kitties. What personality! :rofl:

Yay on the free stuff! That's happened once to me, too.... but not with fish stuff, I got expensive health care mouthwash for rebuilding teeth. I had ordered it before but apparently they forgot about having already shipped it so I received 2 separate shipments. When I called she said just keep it. Awesome! $20 freebie.

I just recently ordered two internal filters from amazon along with other stuff, but only recieved one. Apparently the site glitched and reversed it back to one, but I only got charged for one so I need to make another order with additional $20 to get free shipping, argh I wanted to stomp and hold my breath. ( never actually done that before, but I'm sure it's awesome.)


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Innerbeauty! Yeah my little kitties are pretty awesome. Not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Journal Entry # whatever it is.

_'Why I Love Aquatic Plants'_

I know I said I'd wait until my new fish arrives, but, I took some updated pictures of my tanks and plants today. In general I am a plant girl, however all my lovely spider plants have had to be moved to high places due to kitty-munching, and I miss having them in the windows. It's so nice to have little wet boxes of plants back where I can see them again.

The awesome thing is... they change so quickly! I know it's a little more cost/effort on the set up, but I really love the outcome. I don't have to rearrange my tank to keep Arthur interested, I don't have to worry about nitrates since they're barely there, I have so many that the algae can't get much of a look in, and they really do look like lovely environments. I wouldn't mind being a fish myself and going exploring.

The thing I've noticed with my plants is, the more I've stuffed in there, the better they've done. I had doubts about the water wisteria since they would be going beneath the floating plants where there's less light, but they've made up for it by growing insanely fast towards the light! I've also noticed that doing twice weekly water changes helps a lot with keeping algae down, since it gives me a chance to suction it off and swish the plants around.

Pink tank first:


A side shot. On my last water change one of the anubias broke free of its mooring and made a bid for the surface, so I removed the rock it was anchored to and shoved the bottom of the roots down into the gravel.








A front shot. Can you see how the water wisteria has grown? It was about 4" below the surface when I put it in a few weeks ago.








And 'up' shot. I'm going to have to do a little thinning out before Heathcliff arrives but not too much. I think all the floating plants do a great deal to keep the algae down.








My pink rotala indica. I love this stuff.








An assassin snail in the ludwigia arcuata. The assassins are getting fat. The good news is, I have noticed lots of little baby bladder and mts snails creeping around the tank, so even though their parents ended up on the menu, their genes will live on! For a while. Not only that, but they crawl across the anubias leaves (which are the most susceptible to getting carpeted by brown algae) and I'm guessing they are helping with that a little.








The surface. Duckweed is doing well, as expected, and the water wisteria is now starting to spread out across the top, so it's getting trimmed and pushed back down tomorrow.









And now for Arthur's tank:


Side shot. I bought a single bunch of about six stems of soft anacharis, since I managed to kill my last lot with liquid CO2. It's currently in QT but it is going to be weighted and used to fill out the back of Arthur's tank a little more, plus a little up top.








Front shot. Crazy jungle-y mess!








Up shot. Water wisteria has been doing equally well in here, not quite as rampant as that in the pink tank though.








Arthur's CO2 system. That small section where the light is strongest seems most prone to hair algae so a stem or two of anacharis might go there as well. It's only happened since I thinned out the elodea a bit. You'll notice a sprig of hornwort too. It's slowly recovering after it's mass shedding in quarantine.








If you can see him, another fat assassin snail. And brown moss, sigh. We'll see how it does with the CO2.








The surface. Salvinia Minima has doubled in volume.









I did a little experiment recently. I added 1ml of liquid CO2 to Arthur's tank to see the effect, which was a little less than the recommended *daily* dose according to the bottle. I was wondering if it could be employed occasionally as an algaecide, since that is its main job.

A little over two weeks later, I had to remove all of my bacopa monnieri and a good handful of salvinia minima. The bacopa had gone brown and started to rot/melt, and the salvinia had gone brown and melted too. Both had been doing very well previously. So, while I can't guarantee it was the liquid CO2, I didn't do anything else differently. The bottle is now going in deep storage and I won't be bothering with it again. After a couple of water changes the salvinia minima is picking up again.

RIP (GIP?) bacopa monnieri.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Subbing!!!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

All of your plants look so very nice!! I'm suffering from plant envy lol.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Mousie said:


> All of your plants look so very nice!! I'm suffering from plant envy lol.


Would you like my brown java moss? Free to a good home! I'm beginning to think it's simply holding a grudge because I salt dipped it. It might decide to go green again for someone else, lol 

Edit: Actually, I'm thinking of getting rid of it and sticking some crypts at the front instead, but I just don't know... I've persisted so long now, and it's still green in places so I know it's *trying* to hang in there. The stuff in the other tank still has a little brown on the underside which I may never get rid of, but the green stuff is really spreading to cover that up. Gah! If I get rid of the moss in Arthur's tank I'll feel like I've abandoned a pet now or something


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

rofl.. I'll pass but thank you.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

_'And then there were three...'_

Hey folks!

Phew, it's been quite a week over here at Dannifluff Towers.

It all began last weekend, when Lewis had an emergency trip and two night stay at the vets. He'd been poorly all week, but went rapidly downhill on Thursday and we rushed him in. His temperature was over 105F 

He now has a little patch on his paw and neck where he had fluids and a full-spectrum antibiotic, and since coming home he's been on antibiotic tablets and an anti-inflammatory.

Poor kitty.









The cause? Well... I've narrowed it down to one thing. The Monday before he got sick, when I did water changes, I believe he managed to gulp some old tank water when I wasn't looking. So he's now officially banned from _all_ fun stuff.

What do you have to say for yourself, Lewis?

Lewis: No Comment. Get that camera outta my face!









In other news, I have two new fish!

Heathcliff the Thai import arrived on Tuesday.








The Fish formerly known as Prince, my impulse buy, arrived on Thursday.









So, those of you who've been following my journal will know that I've been lovingly planting up Heathcliff's tank for him for some time now. And how is he showing his appreciation?

Yep, I have a glass surfer.









Sigh. We've been working together, he and I, but he still seems somewhat frightened by my big ugly face.

OMG SHE'S LOOKING AT ME *flarefreeze*









The last 24 hours though he's begun to explore his plants a bit more, so I'm hopeful he'll zen the, um, **** out.









Prince appears to be a curious little fella, which is great, since he's having to cope with our busy kitchen.


Prince: What's this?
Me: It's a leaf, Prince.
Prince: Oooooh.









Prince: What's this?
Me: That would be a java fern.
Prince: Wow!









Prince: Oh, now, what is _this_?
Me: Filter baffle...
Prince: Nice!









Prince: Mum! Mum! What's--
Me: Gravel, Prince. It's gravel.
Prince: OMG.









In case you're wondering, Arthur _has_ felt a little jealous.

Turn that frown upside down, Arthur!








He's been staring at me, bringing the guilt trip, so I gave him a couple of bloodworms to cheer him up.









Nico has also been very interested in the new fish.

















Nico, Nico... fish are friends, not food, remember?


Nico: You're joking?! But you have spares!










Anyway, things are getting back to normal. Lewis is feeling better, the fishies are swimming, and Nico has only been licking his lips when he thinks I'm not looking.

Just in case, we've been having extra play time with the wiggly worm.

KITTY-POW!









Until next time


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

great crew


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Your new fish are beautiful. I love the captions on Prince's pictures. Glad that Lewis is on the mend.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Prince! Too precious! He is an awesome color. Your tanks look so lush and fun! Lucky bettas.


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

Glad Lewis is on the mend.

Beautiful fish - your Heathcliff's coloring looks a bit like my Musashi's, except M. has a tiny little red band between his fins and his body. Same rich blue though! Is his tail white, or does he have a light blue irridescence to it in certain lights?

Price is a gorgeous color!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

His tail is white with streaks of a pinkish-indigo. I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

Now that you say 'pinkish-indigo', I can see it in that glass surfing picture. Very pretty color - if he's anything like my guy, that will take over almost all the white, but only in certain lights or if you take a flash picture. When I do a flash of Mushashi, you would swear all his white is a light baby/turquoise blue, and he only had bits of that when I bought him.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of your lovely fish and great tanks!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks mich!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

I love your sofas! They look so cuddly...

All your kitty pictures made me drool... and yearn for a fluffy kitty body purring in the house... so when last week I was offered a Siamese male kitten from a friend's litter, I had no willpower. As I look at receipts boasting purchases of litter, litter box, toys, scratchers, and other cat necessities, I cannot help but to pass the blame on you..... and Siamese eyes. (I am a sucker for blue eyes... just look at my husband's....)
And then it goes back to you, Nico, and Lewis..... all your fault. All. (so, thank you! hehe)


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Awww! Squeeee, blue Siamese eyes are the prettiest. (And all blue eyes... Chris Evans, anyone?) I happily take the blame... all kitties deserve good homes with lots of scratchy stuff. Lewis and Nico wave a paw each


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

*Shaun waves his paw back at you and your kitties*


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Danni, would you mind telling me what kind of cat food you use? I know you are very environmentally conscious (I try to be) so I am curious if you have done any research on cat foods. I found out I opened Pandora's Box when I asked myself the question, "What is healthiest, most economical, and good for the environment?" phhhlyt. Nothing. So now I'm looking for the *best* of the evils on my budget. 
If you'd rather not answer, I understand. I am finding out searching other cat forums people can be downright mean about it. *sigh*

I am currently feeding Sheba canned cat food. When I read the ingredients list I was rather dissapointed, it has tapioca starch and added color.
Too bad, the box sure was pretty. :roll: But it may be my best option?
Link to box, yes I'm pathetic


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Ah, see, this is where it may get difficult, because I know in the EU we have *relatively* stringent regulations governing how much fillers etc can be added to pet foods, so I don't know if the same brands would necessarily have the same kind of nutritional content in the US as over here.

I feed mine a complete dry food, Purina One, a mixture of their Indoor formula and their Neutered formula. They then just have chicken or tuna mixed in the with it (the same free range chicken or sustainable tuna I'd feed the other half!). I did look into some of the more specialist organic foods etc, but cost was an issue. They get about a half and half mix of biscuits and meat.

It's remarkable how similar cats are to Bettas in this respect, and something with a high protein content is best. Purina One biscuits have a protein content of 34%, the next highest being fat at 14%, which was one of the best I could find that I could also pick up at my local shop!

In terms of environmental credentials... well, they're not the worst, but not the best either. I couldn't really afford to ship organic stuff in, so I just went with a 'high quality' cat food where it's in the company's interest to at least attempt some sort of sustainable activity for marketing purposes :/

The whole food industry... human, pet food, whatever... it's all just one big mess, really. Sometimes it's just a case of choosing the least worst, unless you have oodles of time to grow your own or are prepared to spend gazillions shipping stuff in from smaller suppliers. I don't really have those options (and neither do many of us... which is why they get away with it I guess) but it's slightly comforting that the EU isn't afraid to legislate on such things, so there are generally minimum standards across the board.

Although, whether or not that legislation is enforced is another thing entirely. A bunch of people in Europe recently found out they were eating horse meat in their lasagnes, completely unexpectedly. From a vegetarian point of view, it was all rather humorous (horse? horse! that is just so disgusting compared to cow!), however it does highlight the sheer complexity of a system that can somehow end up with horse meat in supermarket lasagnes and burgers across an entire continent without anyone really noticing, until some scientists randomly tested it out of curiosity.

In an ideal world, I'd totally have my own solar-powered small holding and be living the self-sufficient good life and boring everyone to tears about my organic marrows and how they were fertilised by old teabags or whatever.... but it's a far from ideal world!


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Danni. Well, I am late to the party but better late than never. I just found and read your journal. I am loving it. You are delightful. Your cat, Lewis, reminds me so much of my beloved cat of 20 years (Sara). She passed away several years ago and I still miss her. So, I am so enjoying all the kitty pictures and comments. The dish towel thing cracks me up. I like mine hung neatly over the oven door handle and so I feel your pain. But, the look on the cats' faces while they are lying on the towels is classic.
I also am enjoying the fish info. and commentary.
I look forward to reading your journal on a more regular basis, now that I have found it.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Betta44! Ah man, don't get me started on the dish towels. It's got to the point where if I hang them up, Nico will wander along twenty minutes later, pause... put out a paw... and then pull them down. Then he just carries in his merry way. He doesn't even do anything with them. He just seems to genuinely feel they should be on the floor. Argh!


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Or perhaps he just likes messing with mom? He sounds like my kids! 

You know, you should try taping them down to the handle, just to mess with him. I'd be interested to see how he reacts when he can't knock them down. LOL. I can have an evil mind sometimes...


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha! Yes! Or sewing them. That'd teach him, teehee.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

dannifluff said:


> Haha! Yes! Or sewing them. That'd teach him, teehee.


Or you could buy ones those mega big cloth diaper pins and pin it


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

dannifluff said:


> Ah, see, this is where it may get difficult, because I know in the EU we have *relatively* stringent regulations governing how much fillers etc can be added to pet foods, so I don't know if the same brands would necessarily have the same kind of nutritional content in the US as over here.
> 
> I feed mine a complete dry food, Purina One, a mixture of their Indoor formula and their Neutered formula. They then just have chicken or tuna mixed in the with it (the same free range chicken or sustainable tuna I'd feed the other half!). I did look into some of the more specialist organic foods etc, but cost was an issue. They get about a half and half mix of biscuits and meat.
> 
> ...



That would be my ideal world, too! Nothing boring about about renewing life!!!! And living healthy.... 

That kind of thing (horse meat) happens here, too. Only here, almost all whoopsies like that come from China. Don't even get me started on that.
Our whole nation is just being flushed down the tubes. Quality, morality, and financially. The nation's health couldn't be worse. 

Are they allowing cloned meat to be sold in stores in the EU? (without the knowledge of the consumer) They legalized that here I think 2 years ago. 

Thanks for your help  I appreciate it! :-D


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Innerbeauty said:


> Or you could buy ones those mega big cloth diaper pins and pin it


Yes, that could work! I think something must be done to foil your cats evil designs on your dish towels! 

How's Prince doing? I saw on a different thread that you were concerned about him.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi again. I just checked the other thread about Prince and commented.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

I saw 

Yes I've been so busy lately I haven't had a chance to post a general journal update, I will try to do so in the next few days!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Cloned. Meat.




Oh my gosh.


Even I hadn't read about that. Yuck. I am not sure if I should google it or not.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

No worries. Sounds like you've had your hands full with Prince...and protecting your dish towels.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello Danni! I just found your journal and have had so much fun reading it. Your cats are gorgeous, as are your bettas, and they all have such personalities! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I just read your whole journal! Your cats have left me howling!! I love cats!!
Your Bettas are beautiful, I hope Prince is doing OK, I don't think I've seen the thread.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey guys! Thank you!

Man, I really need to do an update. I've been sick lately too, so I've not been doing much other than water changes/moping around.

Prince is doing much better now. I did a Kanaplex treatment and he seems to have responded very well, so I'm not sure how but I think he had picked up an internal bacterial infection. He's due his third dose today and then a water change in two days time, he's also tentatively eating one or two pellets again, so I think he's going to pull through ok. Which is a relief.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

So glad to hear about Prince. Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Betta44 said:


> So glad to hear about Prince. Hope you start feeling better soon.


It's just a cold. I'm totally milking it for all it's worth though. I am a rubbish sick person, lol.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Good for you! I am jealous you are eating NY cheesecake...LOVE that stuff.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Journal Entry

_'Loss and Gain'_


Good morning folks! If that sounds like a bit of a sad title, I guess it is. Since I'm currently on sick leave with the WORLD'S WORST COLD, I figured it was time I did an update. Lots to tell, lots to tell...

So first, you may ask, how's Prince?

Well... in truth, not great 

If you've been following his woes, I recently did three rounds of Kanaplex treatment, which he responded very well to. He's even started eating pellets again (somewhat reluctantly after the blood worms). Alas, in the last 48 hours he seems to have regressed somewhat, and his lethargy has returned. I'm beginning to feel this might not be a problem I can solve. I've stripped out quite a lot of his tank, to remove any possible contaminants:









I'm going to just keep an eye on him for now, keep his water clean and warm, and in a week or so I may begin some other treatment options if he hasn't picked up (or sooner if he gets any worse). He's eating, though, so I'm hoping he may pick up with a bit of a rest.

Poor little guy. I hate to see him suffering, but it's so hard when they cannot tell you what is wrong.

Come on Prince, we're all rooting for you. You're loved. Be brave!









One of our losses this week has been Galahad (or Lancelot) the assassin snail. I found him/her covered in fuzz between two stones in Arthur's tank. I could see no sign of a broken shell so I don't think it was death-by-accidental-gravel-cleaning and the other assassin snail seems fine, so currently Arthur is suspect number one. He _had_ been getting a little flare-y with them both lately.

However, the good news is, Lancelot-or-Galahad's genes will live on! Because, lookie what I found!










I don't know if you can see, because it's still very tiny, but I have baby assassin snails! See the teeny little stripes? I counted four in total, mooching around on a water wisteria leaf. Adorable, no? It's a good job I'm using Prince's tank as an MTS breeder tank as it looks like I'll be needing the extra snails soon.


There has been another tragedy this week, too:










Yes, I finally gave up on the moss. I should have done it sooner, but during Arthur's water change I realised that I was quite literally flogging-a-dead-moss, and so it all came out. I also got scissor-happy with the other plants and scooped out half a tonne of duckweed.

Arthur didn't know what to make of all the space and light.

Arthur: I can swim again! I'm freeeee!








Arthur: And now I must patrol *flare*









So I put a big fat indian almond leaf in there to cheer him up.

Arthur: Oooh.









And look at what he did with it! I'm such a proud Betta mother. This is easily the most impressive bubble nest he's ever built. My little Arthur's growing up *sniff*









Heathcliff is fine, ticking along, still glass surfing occasionally but mostly he's a well-behaved little Betta now. Unlike the others, he eats in a very refined way, gently plucking his pellets from the water surface instead of savaging them like a mini-shark. His tail is growing exponentially (okay, I may be exaggerating, but it's definitely growing) but so far no sign of nipping.

Smile for the camera, Healthcliff!

Heathcliff: I'm *trying*









The kitties are well too. Up to their usual malpractice.


Lewis: Mummy, why didn't you tell me? These clothes need fluffing! You have to tell me stuff like this!









Nico: I dream, therefore I am cute.










So... I will keep you all posted on Prince's progress, or lack thereof. I hope we don't lose him, but I am running out of ideas, other than continual rounds of medication and/or seeing how he does... I'm not sure where to draw the line with that. I will probably post again in the diseases section to get a bit more advice. Wish him luck


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Love the new pics. All your bettas are beauties- can I use that adjective with male fish?? And, your cats...I want to adopt one of them. Either would be fine. SO cute.

I hope Prince pulls thru...I think you've done all you can so far. Good luck, though.

Also, I will send you a private message in response when I get a minute. 

Congrats on the baby snails!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha, be careful what you wish for!

The choice is between either being purr-pawed awake at 5am every morning (Lewis) or your tea towels finding a permanent new home on the kitchen floor (Nico).

Yes, alas I'm not confident about Prince's chances. He's going downhill more rapidly this time. I'm not even sure he'll make it through the night, poor thing. I'm just trying to keep his tank dark and quiet and peaceful now.

I'll message you back tomorrow when I get a spare moment or two


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Why are all of princes marimo balls so un-round? They look like rocks covered in marimo  I weirdly like how tat looks. Hope prince pulls through!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

*Whispers* They're fake! They're just ornaments! I think they're made by Fluval. He inherited them from Arthur after I live planted his tank, and they've just been in my spares for a while until I impulse bought Prince and needed decorations quickly.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Hi Danni. Just got through reading your journal. Your fish and tanks are so beautiful. I am quite jealous of your luscious plant growth! I really like how you have floated your plants. Have you had any issues with light getting down to the plants below from the surface being more covered? I LOL at your cats. So precious and full of personality! I have two as well. I will have to post their pix on my journal for you to see. Mine are always in trouble but I guess that is what makes life with cats interesting. Never a dull moment and full of lots of laughs. I am most impressed with your studies. How much more school do you have left? I laughed at your beanie babies because i have some of the same ones. Great idea to cover plugs!!! The fire dept would probably write me up for violation if they saw my mess of cords. Your Heathcliff is amazing. I have thought about trying an aquabid fish but the whole process seems so daunting especially with the drip acclimation. I don't know if I am that patient. My heart is so sad for Prince. I am rooting for him and so hope he pulls through for you! Love your journal and can't wait to read more. Hope your cold clears up soon.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

*Journal Entry*



I have some sad news 

This morning I made the heartbreaking decision to put my little Prince to sleep. He had been struggling on these last few days, and I had hoped to begin another round of Kanaplex treatment following a water change but, alas, it was not to be. When I woke up this morning he was showing clear signs that he was losing the battle with whatever it was that was ailing him, and I decided I could not watch him suffer any longer.

He is at peace now, and I have buried him beneath the roots of a purple and white African Violet, so that he will always have a special, beautiful, sunny, life-giving place in our home.









I am upset, but I am also relieved that I will no longer have to watch him slowly deteriorate from whatever internal nightmare he had going on, gamely trying to eat and say hello to me when he could hardly manage it, clearly battling something that was just too much for his little body.


I'm not very good at eulogies, so I'll steal from the best.

_Now cracks a noble heart. Goodnight, sweet prince;
And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest._

Swim in Peace, little buddy.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Hi Danni. Just got through reading your journal. Your fish and tanks are so beautiful. I am quite jealous of your luscious plant growth! I really like how you have floated your plants. Have you had any issues with light getting down to the plants below from the surface being more covered? I LOL at your cats. So precious and full of personality! I have two as well. I will have to post their pix on my journal for you to see. Mine are always in trouble but I guess that is what makes life with cats interesting. Never a dull moment and full of lots of laughs. I am most impressed with your studies. How much more school do you have left? I laughed at your beanie babies because i have some of the same ones. Great idea to cover plugs!!! The fire dept would probably write me up for violation if they saw my mess of cords. Your Heathcliff is amazing. I have thought about trying an aquabid fish but the whole process seems so daunting especially with the drip acclimation. I don't know if I am that patient. My heart is so sad for Prince. I am rooting for him and so hope he pulls through for you! Love your journal and can't wait to read more. Hope your cold clears up soon.


Hi themamaj! Sorry I didn't notice your post, otherwise I would have replied sooner.

To answer some of your questions...

No, I don't seem to have had any issues with light getting down to the bottom of the tank. I have however just used the bottom of the tank for moss and anubias, so they don't mind the lack of light. The anubias seem to do better the more overhead growth there is. I had to remove Arthur's moss but that was because it never recovered from its salt dip, but Heathcliff's is rich and green. I've actually found that the heavier the growth up top, the less algae I get down below. Since I thinned out Arthur's tank we've had a mad diatom bloom so I'm going to have to rinse some of the plants on his next water change before they get smothered.

I would love to see your cats! I love my kitties, they're nuts, but you're right... life with cats is never boring.

In terms of my studies, I'm not really sure. Maybe another three years on my PhD, but then I'm hoping to continue the research into a post doc position so it'll probably be never ending 

I won't lie, the aquabid stuff was quite stressful, I'm not sure I'd do it again unless I moved into breeding. As gorgeous as the fishies on there are, it's a lot for them to go through.

Alas, I lost little Prince. His behaviour took a nosedive and I found him lying on his side and gasping for air when I woke up this morning, so I made the decision to euthanise him. He's now buried beneath an African Violet the same colour as he was. I've posted a picture above. It's been an upsetting day, he's the first fish I've lost, but at least he is at peace now.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Danni I am so sorry about Prince. I had to do that with one of my rescues, Caleb. It seemed like I tried every med. He rallied some and then declined again just like your Prince. It is such a hard decision to make but relief in sense no more suffering. What a sweet tribute to him and special with violets. He was so lucky to have such a good home with you.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Danni.... *HUGS*. I'm so sorry about Prince.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Prince.  May he swim in peace.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about Prince. I'm sure he knew how much you loved him & you took great care of him.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Danni, so sorry to hear about Prince. I'm glad he was with you and experienced love and care. What a lovely idea to plant him underneath the violet. I planted a rosebush where I buried my little cat, Sara, when she passed away. Brings me comfort every time I see it bloom. I hope the violet does the same for you. SIP Prince.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry about Prince. When tiffy died (two weeks ago), I buried her in my backyard and a week later, a coyote dug her up and ate her body. At least she was able to help others one last time. 

S.I.P prince and tiffy


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh, Love... (((danni))) crying with you here.

He was such a sweetheart, darling Prince. SIP, you were loved, little guy, you were very loved.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey Danni...just checking in to see if things are ok. Haven't seen you post for awhile. Hope all is well.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey, I'm still here! Been maniacally busy with uni lately, haven't really had much time for anything but reading, writing etc etc. But don't worry I'm still around! It's Christmas break in a few weeks so hopefully will be able to catch up properly with the forum then


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

*Waves Hello*


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello back! I promise I'll catch up with you all very soon *hugs*


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

No worries.... I can wait.  *Hugs*


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

No worries. Glad all is well. Good luck with classes, etc.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Glad you have an upcoming break. Hope any finals you have go well. Look forward to hearing an update on all your guys.


----------

